

The lasagne theory of game design - exch
http://joostdevblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/lasagne-theory-of-game-design.html

======
ajray
The analogy reminds me of Shrek. Ogres have layers, so they're like onions,
which have layers, but not like cakes that have layers? I think the article
would have been fine without that analogy, and just dove into the relationship
and differences between the 'layers'.

------
pwpwp
Great post. The whole blog looks very interesting.

